# A Cave in Vietnam



## Jackie22 (Mar 17, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/121736043


----------



## AprilT (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG!  One of the most beautiful things I've seen.  I would love to see this on a huge screen.  One must hit the button for full screen to get the full viewing pleasure of it.  The music that plays over it makes the experience all that much more wonderful.

Thank you Jackie, to think I almost missed seeing this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2015)

Very cool Jackie, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2015)

So beautiful!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

Pictures and info....CLICK HERE
.


----------



## Raven (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Jackie and Ken.
Amazing and lovely to see.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Jackie!  I waited until I was home and on my PC and could view full screen.  Amazing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, Ken.  I was going to look it up but you saved us the trouble.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, thank you, Ken for the pictures, they are just stunning....I would love to visit this place.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, thank you, Ken for the pictures, they are just stunning....I would love to visit this place.



I'd love to visit as well.  I would really like to be able to extend a Thailand trip to visiting Viet Nam and Cambodia.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 18, 2015)

WOW!  I visited Vietnam in 2009 and loved it but did not see this.  Now I want to go back!  Thanks for posting, Jackie and Ken.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Glinda said:


> WOW!  I visited Vietnam in 2009 and loved it but did not see this.  Now I want to go back!  Thanks for posting, Jackie and Ken.



How did you like it?  Have you been to Cambodia as well?


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 18, 2015)

That's fantastic-thanks!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 19, 2015)

*Vietnam*



Ameriscot said:


> How did you like it?  Have you been to Cambodia as well?



No, I've never been to Cambodia but I really enjoyed Vietnam.  My memories are that it's vibrant, fascinating country with a wide variety of architecture (including French), wildlife, vegetation and good food.  Also, easy on the pocketbook.  I remember in Saigon you really take your life in your hands crossing the street because its a huge sea of motorcycles and scooters, many of them bearing an entire family of four.  Well, there's a technique to crossing these busy streets.  You have to summon the courage to sort of wade in as if you were crossing a swirling stream of water.  I was just getting the hang of it around the time we left Saigon.  We also stayed at a place up the coast called Jungle Beach Resort.  It's a stretch to call it a resort as it's rather primitive accommodation - more like beach camping.  But it was fun too.  This place is very popular with Germans and Scandinavians who stay there for months at a time.  I hope this gives you some useful info.

http://junglebeachvietnam.com


----------

